# VK - Kangertech Cupti 75W TC Starter Kit



## Gizmo (4/7/16)

The followup to the hugely popular Nebox, Kanger’s Cupti all in one vape kit takes the successes of it’s predecessor and makes a large number of improvements. First amoung these is the new leak proof design of the Cupti, thanks to its use of Kanger’s CLOCC coils.

Additionally, the Cupti features a pyrex glass tank to prevent any cracking issues and a maximum output of 75W. Thanks to the Cupti’s adjustable airflow, it is perfect for either mouth to lung or direct to lung vaping.

*Features:*


75W output
Temperature Control
Built In 5ml Tank
Leak Free Design
Optional RBA Section
Replaceable Glass Section
1 x 18650 Battery (*sold separately*)
*Contains:*


1 x Kanger Cupti
1 x CLOCC SS 0.5 Ohm
1 x CLOCC NiCr 1.5 Ohm
1 x USB Cable
1 x User Manual

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gizmo (4/7/16)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/kangertech-cupti-75w-tc-starter-kit.html


----------

